
Brief History of Haskell - jasim
https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-programming-haskell/1/steps/115453
======
nickpsecurity
Article didnt tell me anything about Haskell's history but I found this
following links:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/history-of-haskell/history.pdf)

------
willtim
They have misunderstood the Haskell motto, it's "avoid (success at all costs)"
not "avoid success (at all costs)".

~~~
vilhelm_s
I don't think so? The longer explanation is

> Haskell has a sort of unofficial slogan: avoid success at all costs. I think
> I mentioned this at a talk I gave about Haskell a few years back and it’s
> become sort of a little saying. When you become too well known, or too
> widely used and too successful (and certainly being adopted by Microsoft
> means such a thing), suddenly you can’t change anything anymore. You get
> caught and spend ages talking about things that have nothing to do with the
> research side of things. I’m primarily a programming language researcher, so
> the fact that Haskell has up to now been used for just university types has
> been ideal. Now it’s used a lot in industry but typically by people who are
> generally flexible, and they are a generally a self selected rather bright
> group. What that means is that we could change the language and they
> wouldn’t complain. Now, however, they’re starting to complain if their
> libraries don’t work, which means that we’re beginning to get caught in the
> trap of being too successful.

~~~
paulddraper
> Now, however, they’re starting to complain if their libraries don’t work,
> which means that we’re beginning to get caught in the trap of being too
> successful.

Seems like the latter interpretation, not the former.

------
melling
This is part of a Haskell class that started last week. I highly recommend it,
if you've always wanted to learn Haskell.

I'm also going to follow along with this course:

[http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis194/fall16/lectures.html](http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis194/fall16/lectures.html)

------
miobrien
Anyone read through "A Gentle Introduction to Haskell"?

[https://www.haskell.org/tutorial/haskell-98-tutorial.pdf](https://www.haskell.org/tutorial/haskell-98-tutorial.pdf)

~~~
bstamour
I read through it a long time ago, and it's fine for learning the core of the
language. Real World Haskell and Learn You A Haskell For Great Good are
probably better introductions nowadays.

------
cottonseed
I'm surprised there's no mention of Id:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id_\(programming_language\))

